

Efene 0.5 - two languages for the erlang VM - released - marianoguerra
http://efene.tumblr.com/post/564850557/efene-0-5-two-languages-for-the-erlang-vm-released

======
marianoguerra
I'm the creator of efene/ifene, any question or observation is really helpful.

